# MK4 Golf/MK1 TT Similarities?



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been looking for a new work horse for my delivery driving lately as im getting quite bored of my little 16V Corsa c :,)

Im after something small and fun that I can chuck around town that's also good on fuel, I looked at diesel minis, ibizas, mgzrs, but as I love the TT so much I'm favouring the MK4 Golf as I beleive they share the same chassis as the TT? And have many interchangable parts. A small practical diesel version of my TT sounds very appealing to me!

Could anyone confirm that they do share the same chassis and if there are any owners of the mk4 would you recommend it? If not I'm open to suggestions for an alternative 

Oh and I apologize for the essay :,)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes same chassis I had a map for anniversary for 10 years cracking little car they also do a diesel version if you can find one


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

As another ex-anniversary owner I'd also recommend that particular version - great car.

Don't forget the Bora - also same underpinnings, great cars, quieter on a driver than the golf, and were always cheaper.

Last option is beetle - again same underpinnings, my Beetle tdi used to return 60+ mpg and the beetle handles better than the golf


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Small and fun is not a way most describe the worst chassis to grace a car since the robin!!
Mk4 is slated for its poor engines and dynamics...


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Small and fun is not a way most describe the worst chassis to grace a car since the robin!!
> Mk4 is slated for its poor engines and dynamics...


Oh really  the same chassis in the Mk1 TT is the worst since a reliant robin? My TT seems so chuck-able in the bends, I manage to induce massive lift off over steer on the b roads and it's a joy to drive, I was under the impression that with the same chassis and underpinnings in a mk4 it'd be more of the same albeit a little heavier with the weighty interior and bigger body?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, same dynamically poor chassis. That's why the MK1 TT was slatted (as well as the golf) pretty much universally in all the reviews.Your corsa will drive rings around a MK4.


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Yep, same dynamically poor chassis. That's why the MK1 TT was slatted (as well as the golf) pretty much universally in all the reviews.Your corsa will drive rings around a MK4.


Oh that I did not know, I always thought the poor reviews on the original TT we're down to the weight of the machine and its tendency to grip the road, suffer some under-steer and be a little boring, which seems easily fixable with some weight stripping from the back, I manage to get huge lift off over-steer and generate some huge slides on the back roads  
The Corsa's I've had seem terrible in comparison not at all grounded in the corners like the TT and seems like going into any sort of turn with any amount of momentum will roll the car onto its side :')


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I often get a MK4 GTI from my garage when my car is in. It's got far less miles on than the TT but doesn't feel anything like it - and I've only got a 180!

This particular MK4 has a 5-speed, which feels weird to me coming from a six. The interior is pretty dire, and the seats whilst have Recaro on them aren't especially snug and of course, not heated leather. It also doesn't feel anywhere near as planted as my TT - but I guess the facelift/sports suspension might have something to do with it.

All that said, I'm perfectly happy to drive around in it. It's comfortable and gets up the hills no problem. Unlike the Lupo I sometimes land up with, and that's just hilarious.


----------

